#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  perca de pacotes no ping porem navegação e download "normal"

## antonoel

Estou com um problema tem alguns dias e ainda não descobri uma solução no provedor, uso mikrotik pc como servidor pppoe principal a mais de 5 anos, nos últimos dias percebi que a perca de pacotes com todos os sites e até o gateway do link chega a ficar em 30% as vezes bate 50% de perca dando tempo limite do pedido, porem a navegação e download estão tudo dentro da normalidade nenhum cliente reclamando, pelo mk eu pingo o modem e da 0% de perca sempre em menos de <1ms e o mais estranho é, se ligo o link direto em um computador a perca de pacotes some, se ligo o link no mk com 1 cliente só conectado já começa a perca novamente, alguém já passou por isto já troquei o mk pc por uma rb850gx2 atualizado para a v6.35.4 mais deu mesmo problema. Alguma sugestão?

----------


## Fcnetwork

Veja se o seu UPLOAD não esta no gargalo, ou ate mesmo sofrendo ataques.

----------


## MDdantas

Verifique a Fonte do PC, e também a placa de rede. Seria bom verificar também o processamento e memória desse PC.

----------

